# Transmisor Stentor 88-108Mhz



## clausalan (Mar 29, 2010)

Hola,

Este es muy bueno, MRF237=SD1127 y puede 2SC1947.

Saludos,

*Transmisor simple  la Construcción es simple.*


----------



## exetv (Mar 29, 2010)

amigo felicitaciones, muy buen aporte, saludos.


----------



## clausalan (Abr 3, 2010)

Hola,

Subo fotos transmisor stentor,

Saludos,


----------



## livestrong (Abr 28, 2010)

Quisiera hacer este transmisor. 
Cuantos watts da?
Es complicado el ajuste?
El TR se quema con facilidad si no se sabe ajustar o si algo esta mal?
Como seria la antena?


----------



## joakiy (May 3, 2010)

Perdón por mi ignorancia. ¿Pero que es "Stentor"?


----------



## clausalan (May 8, 2010)

Hola,

5 watts la saida.
Es muy facil el ajuste.
El TR muy duro, no tiene problemas.
La antena puede ser plano terra; dipolo desde que 50ohms.

Stentor es una marca.


----------



## dalsaur (May 8, 2010)

su estabilidad que tal es???

y los posibles remplazos de trasistores ( etapa ociladora )


----------



## clausalan (May 13, 2010)

Hola,

Es muy estable desde que poner en una caja de metal.
El transmisor se estabiliza despues de 10 minutos usted tendrá que reajustar de nuevo.
La etapa osciladora no es posible remplazos el transistores.

saludo,


----------



## sccarloss (May 16, 2011)

gracias por ese aporte parece muy bueno y sencillo


----------



## DavidGuetta (May 16, 2011)

Se ve bueno y muy sencillo, gracias clausalan!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 10, 2011)

dalsaur dijo:


> su estabilidad que tal es???
> 
> y los posibles remplazos de trasistores ( etapa ociladora )



Saludos a todos ! 
El FET oscilador puede ser reemplazado sin problemas por los tipos : 2n3819 ; 2n4416 ; 2n5846 ; MPF102 ;   J310 ; K124 tomando el cuidado con la disposicione del terminales (tipo de encapsulamiento ).
Uno fuerte abraço !
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## jhonrafael23 (Ago 11, 2011)

Se ve bueno el circuito, cuanto es la distancia que alcanza este proyecto

como se calibra


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 11, 2011)

jhonrafael23 dijo:


> Se ve bueno el circuito, cuanto es la distancia que alcanza este proyecto


Hola jhonrafael saludos !
 La distancia alcanzada con uno transmissor de 5W de salida depende de muchos factores tipo : topografia del campo donde las diferenças de altitud ou morros que hacen sonbras reduzen el alcançe , muchas edificaciones barrão senales de radio por esso que tenemos mas alcaçe en lo campo rural que en gran ciudades .la calidad del cable coaxial que conecta el transmissor a la antena conta  por las perdidas que el cable acrescenta a la potencia antes de ingressar al antena , La altura del antena transmissora tanbem conta , quanto mas alta la antena trasmissora maior alcançe ,las ondas de radio FM trafegan en linea recta , la gañancia del antena conta ,una antena ominidireccional irradia la potencia del transmissor para todas direcciones ,já una antena direccional concentra la energia de RF en una direccion , portanto mas alcance nesta direccion ,la sensibilidad del receptor conta ,con uno receptor mediocre tenemos alcance mediocres , com receptores del coche ou equipos mas elaborados tenemos mas alcançe ,la limpieza de la frequencia escolhida a se transmitir conta ,con  una frequencia suja tenermos que ter mas potencia transmitida  para sobrepujar la interferencia que nos molesta , otras estaciones con frequencia cercanas de mucha potencia devem ser evitadas, o una estacion un poquito distante pero en la misma frequencia .
Portanto : la potencia del transmissor no es unicamiente  lo segredo del gran alcançe !
Espero tener sido claro en my esplanaciones !
Abraços !!
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## jhonrafael23 (Ago 20, 2011)

Gracias Daniel , es un proyecto a estudiar para la semana de la ciencia


----------



## edwos2010 (Ago 21, 2011)

Ola a todos alguin me podria explicar con cuantos milivatios o vatios extito el mrf237, o alguna otra forma de polarizacion para hacerlo trabajar con un oscilador distinto ya que no he podido hacerlo andar.
Saludos


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ago 21, 2011)

El MRF237 necesita alrededor de 500mW para obtener 5W en la Salida de un amplificador clase ''C''.

Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 22, 2011)

edwos2010 dijo:


> Ola a todos alguin me podria explicar con cuantos milivatios o vatios extito el mrf237, o alguna otra forma de polarizacion para hacerlo trabajar con un oscilador distinto ya que no he podido hacerlo andar.
> Saludos



Holá edwos2010 , yo recomendo tu mirar el projecto "stentor" postado por Causalan en neste foro es exactamente o que cerca !
Buena suerte ! 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## jhonrafael23 (Ago 23, 2011)

clausalan que tal es la calidad del audio transmitida


----------



## clausalan (Ago 23, 2011)

Hola Rafael,

El Audio es muy bueno, con uno stereo tambíen.

Saludo,


----------



## jhonrafael23 (Ago 24, 2011)

Hola clausalan, esto significa que tienes el diagrama de un transmisor stereo?


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 17, 2012)

No debería revivir muertos pero encontré este video bastante interesante:






Enjoy!


----------



## judex (Jul 26, 2012)

me podriais decir que es esa especie de encapsulado donde esta t3, es que ya lo he visto en varios transmisores y no se que es


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 27, 2012)

Es un SD1127/MRF237 con un disipador que le hace a la forma del transistor. Encapsulado TO-39. A ese te refieres?


----------



## Imzas (Ago 3, 2012)

DavidGuetta dijo:


> No debería revivir muertos pero encontré este video bastante interesante:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mdyp0kNo4nU&feature=related
> 
> Enjoy!


bueno el disipador, se ve muy bonito el video.

Una pregunta, por favor. El mrf237 servira para amplificar  en 27 mhz?, estoy haciendo un transmisor que opera en esa faja, y es para realizar una depiladora por electrocoagulacion, necesito al menos 5 watts, se supone que al bajar la frecuencia la potencia de salida aumenta verdad? actualmente uso un 2n3053 pero la verdad no tengo forma de saber la potencia de salida, ni siquiera teòricamente.
Les agradezco enormente su ayuda please.


----------



## crimson (Ago 3, 2012)

Hola Jazminia, puede dar 5W en 27MHz, pero hay que tener cuidado con las autooscilaciones, al ser un transistor para VHF (lo he usado en 220MHz) tiene la ventaja de dar más potencia en frecuencias bajas, pero el inconveniente de volverse más inestable. En 27MHz lo ideal es un transistor de salida de Banda Ciudadana, tipo 2SC1969, o similar, el problema es conseguir originales... tal vez "destripando" algún viejo equipo de BC.
Saludos C


----------



## Imzas (Ago 3, 2012)

holi, gracias Crimson por responder, me podrias decir, si te refieres al MRF237 o al 2N3053? ya que este me salio baratisimo y en mi localidad, el mrf tengo que ir a la capital y sale mucho mas caro. Gracias por la sugerecia.


----------



## crimson (Ago 3, 2012)

Sí Jazminia, el 3053 lo usan en QRPs de 3 o 4 Watt. El tema es cómo lo vas a trabajar, porque si tenés salida a transformador podés usar dos en push-pull. Habría que ver la impedancia del trasductor que vas a utilizar, de última es cuestión de jugar con el número de espiras a la salida (el viejo "Factor Cn" -Cantidad Necesaria).
Saludos C


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ago 4, 2012)

Jazminia dijo:


> holi, gracias Crimson por responder, me podrias decir, si te refieres al MRF237 o al 2N3053? ya que este me salio baratisimo y en mi localidad, el mrf tengo que ir a la capital y sale mucho mas caro. Gracias por la sugerecia.



Donde está ese MRF alla en Santiago? suena interesante para conseguirlos.

Saludos


----------



## Imzas (Ago 5, 2012)

en VimaElectronica.
http://www.vimaelectronica.cl/index.php?option=com_contact&view=contact&id=1&Itemid=6

  	 		Av. Santa Rosa No 48, 2° Piso, Of. 5	   	 		Santiago	   	 		Chile	   




contacto@vimaelectronica.cl





	 	 		(56-2) 638 1357	   	 		
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




	 	 		(56-2) 6327739


----------

